# 2004 Maxima se - winter rims and tires



## shazbot73 (Oct 8, 2005)

Winter is getting closer and I need to install winter tires because we alll know the RSA's are garbage especially in the snow. I have purchased 215 55r 16's and I am hoping they will fit the car for the winter. Does anyone know if i will have problem with fit considering the size of the brake calipers and disks. I know th SL model comes stock with 17's so I figure there was an off chance that 16's would fit. I am trying to give more space to prevent snow packing my wheel wells because with 18's there is not much room at all.

Hope some one can help.

Thanks


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

215/55/16 is almost certainly too small an overall rolling diameter... your stock size is 245/45/18, which means you'd want a 245/50/17 or 225/55/17 (approximate).... in a 16" wheel, if it fits, to maintain overall rolling diameter you'd want a 225/60/16, again approximate...

IIRC 4th gen/5th OEM 16" wheels might not clear the 12.6" front brakes standard on the 6th gens, but it's close enough that it might be worth trying.


----------

